# Which Fads were you into?



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Fads are something that become very popular for a short period of time, and eventually fade away in popularity.

I made a Poll for Facebook if you could kindly vote here, and share it on your wall, anyone can vote in it, thanks. http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=question&id=218225321525386


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Youtube and baseball cards aren't fads. Those are the only two of that long list I've ever been into though, so I guess I'm not very faddy.

Edit for disclaimer: on further inspection of the list, I had slap bracelets and played pacman and had silly putty and so forth. But I maintain none of these are fads, they're timeless.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Pogs.

Aw yea :yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I had slap bracelets in the 80s.

They were cool at the time ok. :blank


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Hoth said:


> Youtube and baseball cards aren't fads. Those are the only two of that long list I've ever been into though, so I guess I'm not very faddy.


Youtube is listed under fads, as it become very popular for a short period of time very quickly. Even if it's still used it's quickness of popularity is what made it a fad, and the fact world wide it is known of.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Pogs.
> 
> Aw yea :yes


lol, pogs were the ****. Especially the slammers, I used to get ten bucks from my dad and buy a couple at the skatihg rink every weekend. I must have amassed at least sixty or seventy, before I sold the collection to some kid at school in seventh grade.

Yo-Yo's were pretty big at the time, too, but I never really got into them. I did enjoy watching the less skilled enthusiasts and their groupies get slapped in the head after failed attempts at doing tricks, though. :lol


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Pokemon,Tomigachi, the short-lived slap bracelet revival in the late 90s...


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Pogs.
> 
> Aw yea :yes


AWWWWWWWWWWW YEAH! Did you get the ones that came in monster munch?

No one had any idea how to play the actual game, so we just threw them about the playground like spastics. :lol

Best fad ever: Robot Wars


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh. I was obsessed with those two things when I was smaller.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a Nano Dinosaur. Skip-it. Did Pogs (barely). Anyone remember CrazyBones?


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

beanie babies, I think I got up to like 32 beanie babies


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> Anyone remember CrazyBones?


Oh man, yes. The crystal ones were the rare type, yeah? I never got one. 

The only big fad I remember being into was Pokemon cards. Holo Charizard, mother****ers. Only took me a million boosters to find it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

keithp said:


> Even if it's still used it's quickness of popularity is what made it a fad, and the fact world wide it is known of.


Quick popularity is not the definition of a fad. Fads are short-lived.

The internet came to popularity very quickly... is that a fad?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Spindrift said:


> The only big fad I remember being into was Pokemon cards. Holo Charizard, mother****ers. Only took me a million boosters to find it.


ahaha. Having a Holo Charizard meant you were the coolest kid on the playground. I remember my friend gave me his cause the picture scared him lol.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

pokemon, gigapets, pogs, koosh balls, jelly bracelets, jelly shoes, furby, ty beanie babies, gel pens, slap bracelets, animorphs, light up sneakers, etc. 

clearly i am a child of the nineties, hah.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

I can't view the list on facebook using my phone so you may want to post it on here.
When I was in elementary school garbage pail kids were the ****. They were even banned by the school because of their disgusting nature :lol. I had my hands on Adam Bomb for one second before a teacher caught us trading cards and confiscated them lol. I was pissed.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Based on the list, Pokemon and NSYNC were my top 2, and they are still cool!


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

We all had yo-yos at school until some kid got hit in the head with one and had to get staples. Digimon was beast. I'd always lose though. Never got into pogs but I had a glow in the dark slammer with a picture of an eyeball and people wanted it.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

None. I was the anti-fad kid.

Whatever people liked, I didn't. And if something I already liked suddenly became popular, I stopped liking it until everyone else lost interest and forgot all about it.

I really was that simple.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

pokemon


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, so many of you have the same interests as me, that's pretty cool!

Looking back on some posts:

Pokemon: Had all the games, a thinkchip battle stadium, and I must have over 2000 pokemon cards. Got a holo charizard in a $1.00 pack at a bagel shop, still have it sealed in mint condition. Completed most of the first sets. As the stranger sets came out, got a shiny Celebi and shiny Gyarados card, 3 star cards, ultra rare! Also have Ancient Mew from movie promo, and E3 Pikachu.

Crazy bones. I have hundreds of those too, from the large mcdonalds sets, to the gold,silver, and glow in the dark colors. 

Pogs, I still have all mine. Everyone would buy pogs, pile the pogs upside down, and throw the slammers on their turn. Whatever pogs faced up on your turn you got to keep. Or you could use your slammer to try and flip a particular pog by pressing the edge of it to try and flip it. If it flipped, you got to keep it, if not, your turn was over. I have a gold pog, glow pogs, power ranger pogs, and a few of those monster pogs. I was good at it! I have 2 Poison slammers with a skull on the front.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Pokemon, when I was super little. Then I went into my little punk phase. lol
Thats about it.. x.X


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I had a yomega fireball and could do a thirty second spinner and a cat in the cradle 8) Giggity yea..

All while running about in my light up sneakers and listening to hanson.

Oh to be ten again!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Pogs!

huge Spice Girls fan, jumping jax, pokemon cards, Tomagotchi's! < jes i forgot about them!


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Black nail polish and beanie babies.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, pogs.... man, what a pointless hobby that was. I collected them all with great vigour, even after some moron at school stole a bunch of them right in front of my face while his stupid little sister helped him lie about his crime. After I completed the collection, I just put it away and never thought about it again.

Yo-yos as well. I tore my hair out because I couldn't get the yo-yo I bought to sleep. Then I realized I had some defective string, so I changed it and I could do all the tricks in the book. After I learned them all, I got bored and went back to nerdier pursuits.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Crazy Bones!!
Why was Eggy supposed to be the best?









(lol @ the purple bone in the fourth row from the bottom).


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Geez, That is a lot of voting. I liked a lot of what was on there, But I still Love the old Ninja Turtles. I liked pogs, care bears, discman's(Still have one), Gaming consoles(Still have old ones), Etc..


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> Crazy Bones!!
> Why was Eggy supposed to be the best?
> 
> 
> ...


Eggy was like the Mascot. I never got an Eggy in any pack, yet some people have gotten so many Eggys. I guess all in random luck. A gold Eggy was worth the most.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have baseball cards from the mid-1980s :lol


----------



## sea glass (Mar 26, 2011)

Hmm ... I think those little alligator clips with the feathers stuck to leather cords - did I explain that right? We used to hang them on our rearview mirrors.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I had soooo many beanie babies, I even had an American one which everyone was jealous of me for.

Black nail polish I did too but thats cos I liked to think I was all gothy haha.

Spice Girls were MEGA, as were S Club 7.

What about Scoobies, did anyone have those?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Cool idea for a thread, Keith...although this is making me feel 1,000 yrs old.

I remember parachute pants...ridiculous...










Yeah, people actually wore those to school...you were pretty cool for a while if you had a pair, they were expensive. I remember my g/f in 6th grade wore them.

I have a huge plastic tub full of baseball cards from the 60's, 70's, 80's, including a Barry Bonds, Ozzie Smith, Tony Gwynn bunch of other rookie cards. I've got 5 or 6 Kobe Bryant rookie cards, lol.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

These wernt as popular as some of the other crazes like scoobydoo and yo-yos that went by there was the rubber snake thing that looks a bit like a dildo now that im older :lol



















And the tamagotchi :boogie









and there was this other rubber ball thing on elastic i cant remember what it was called it got banned because of someone apparently being strangled with it because it swung around their neck. Some ***** stole mine :bah


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

So... from that list on facebook. Here are the ones I was into:
*Game Consoles* Yeah. Some of my earliest memories are playing Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt on the NES. I remember my parents buying SNES and N64 on the days they came out in the US.
*Pokemon* Gonna brag about this: I was into pokemon _before_ it was a fad. I had the red version a full year before the fad really hit.
*Beanie Babies* This was more my mom's thing. But I won't deny having several myself.
*Furby* I wish I was kidding when I say that there are still 4 of these in my house. In working condition if I'd bother to replace the batteries.
*Tamagotchi* Yep. I had one of these.
*Lava Lamp* Still have it. It's got lime green... lava stuff, and the liquid is this cool blue. It's really neat.
*Youtube* Yeah, I made a youtube account in 06. I preferred Google Video at the time though.
*Silly Putty* It's... sitting on my dresser.
*Pogs* Heck yes, pogs. In school we had this fun little event called "100s day", where everyone had to bring in 100 of something. I brought my pog collection.
*Light Up Sneakers* Turned out to be a problem. You can't run and watch yourself run at the same time!
*"nice"* Wait, that was a fad? Oh well. Guess I'm going to be one of those old people using terms that are two decades outdated.
*Magic 8 Ball* It's sitting on my shelf...
*Pacman* kinda just threw this in with the video games though tbh.
*Razor scooters* You know, out of all the things I've admitted to so far this one is the most embarrassing. I liked my roller blades better though.
*Slinky* I could _never_ get it to go all the way down the stairs like it would in the commercials. 
*Nerf* My brother and I used to have nerf gun fights against our parents. Nerdy? Yes. Awesome? Also yes.
*Rubiks Cube* yeah, I have one. 
*Black Lights* oh man. There used to be this black light store in the mall. They sold tons of posters and quirky sciencey things that would play off of black lights. I still have mine. I like to combine it with my lava lamp for ultimate glowy.
*DDR* I never outgrew my DDR phase. Which is fine because it's quite the work out and a lot of fun at the same time.
*Digimon* was not half as cool as pokemon. But still pretty cool.
*Micro Machines* I played with these things a ton.
*Duncan yo-yo* I'm pretty sure I can still walk the dog.
*The Macarena *I actually wasn't into this. But I was big into loathing it and hating on it in every way imaginable. I detested this particular craze.
*Dying your hair crazy colors* I had purple hair in middle school. And I was awesome... looking back I'm surprised no one called me gay (to my face). Mostly I just got compliments.
*Dragonball Z* _AAAAHHHHHHHHIFIYELLENOUGHI'LLGETSTRONGENOUGHTOBEATYOUAAAAAHHH_ phew. Glad that's over with.

And that's nothing compared to the vast amount of TV I watched. While still having time to play soccer. Looking back, how the hell did I do it? Were days just longer then or something?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Charizard said:


> *Razor scooters* You know, out of all the things I've admitted to so far this one is the most embarrassing. I liked my roller blades better though.


Ugh.

UGH.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

That guy over there said:


> These wernt as popular as some of the other crazes like scoobydoo and yo-yos that went by there was the rubber snake thing that looks a bit like a dildo now that im older :lol


HAHA I remember seeing those recently and they reminded me of something too, not what you said but something that has a similar function. (They have a space inside, right?)


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still into Pokemon, so it wasn't really just a fad for me. 

Oh yeah, I remember the yo-yos, the squeezy thingies *That guy over there* mentioned. I also collected beanie babies.

There were also these Yo Balls:









Which were then banned for being dangerous... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-178248/Yo-ball-craze-danger-kids.html lol, shame, I remember those things were quite fun...

Oh and also these alien eggs. which I thought were both creepy and cool....


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

^ those Yo balls were AWESOME! Everyone had them in my school... and then they were banned, we were SO angry. Half the fun of them was tying up people with them haha. 

And the aliens, they're still going around now, some of the kids I babysit have them. The myth that they can get pregnant is STILL going around haha!


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

keithp said:


> Eggy was like the Mascot. I never got an Eggy in any pack, yet some people have gotten so many Eggys. I guess all in random luck. A gold Eggy was worth the most.


 I remember collecting all 100 (of the first set - before they starting getting out of control). And stored them in an empty tennis ball container. ET was said to be a hard one to get. My favorite one was Top Hat because when you played this one game he always landed on his head and I could get more points. :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Transformers, GI joes, He man, Gobots and gaming consoles of course.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Tamogotchi, soda shoes, pokemon cards, n64 rugrats game, hot cheetoes, everything disney, burger king toys, saying sike, razor scooters, inline skates, care bears


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

MagusAnima said:


> Oh yeah, I remember the yo-yos, the squeezy thingies *That guy over there* mentioned. I also collected beanie babies.
> 
> There were also these Yo Balls:
> 
> ...


OMG yea my one had a light in it. And I remember having one of those alien eggs they appraently grew, I remember keeping myn under my bed and I ended up getting dust in in it :lol I can remember the smell it had , i can smell it right now


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

More voting please!


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I used to skateboard when I was around 10. That was in 1990....... I was also quite a big fan of yo-yo's probably around the same time. Oh yeah I also collected hockey cards, again around that age, even though I didn't know anything about hockey NOR did I give a sh*t about the sport. Clearly it was just because some friends did.


----------



## milly525 (Apr 11, 2011)

In grade 6 I totally owned the jelly bracelet fad in my class... not meaning to brag or anything hahaha


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The only fad I could say I was heavily into would be Pogs. I'm sure I probably made my parents waste $100 on them, easily. Probably twice that. Man, what an awesome fad. I'm not sure if other people did it, but we would play for keeps. So nerve-wracking, but fun. Naturally, I was awesome at it, and would revel in the cries of my opponents after I won their Pogs time and time again.

Thanks for banning them and making me waste my parents money, school. :wife


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I guess you have to participate in the Facebook fad to vote. :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I rocked the side ponytail so hard in the 80's you guys. So, so hard.

Speaking of ponies...My Little Pony was another fad I was into when I was super little. Man those things were great. I remember there was this one kind of pony that had plastic gems for eyes. At the time it was super awesome, but it seems kinda freaky now that I think back on it..I mean gems for eyes? Why??


----------



## spacemanspiff (Dec 23, 2009)

au Lait said:


> I rocked the side ponytail so hard in the 80's you guys. So, so hard.


^Awesome! Ah the 80's

I remember loving Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, saying 'Dude" in every sentence, wearing a chain attached to my wallet, Hair Bands, and so many more.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

I loved beanie babies!


----------



## Freebird (Apr 20, 2011)

In the nineties I used to sag my big baggie jeans and wear my hat backwards. I guess that was a fad? I took it pretty seriously.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Tamagotchi, jelly bracelets.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I was homeschooled and made to dress like Laura Ingalls Wilder and not allowed to have fads. Not that I knew what was a fad or not, we didn't have a TV and never watched movies or did anything "worldly."


----------

